# Đáp án C: Tính cách của bạn giống với mùi hương cỏ non



## chillnen (7/11/21)

Tính cách của một người mang mùi hương của cỏ non là như thế nào?





Tính cách của mùi hương cỏ non
Bạn thuộc tuýp người trẻ trung, năng động và luôn tràn đầy nhiệt huyết. Bạn cũng rất hòa đồng và vui tính, trái ngược hẳn với vẻ bề ngoài có phần chững chạc và nghiêm nghị. Bạn rất nhiệt tình giúp đỡ mọi người, bởi vậy bạn được rất nhiều người yêu quý. Bạn có thể nói chuyện và kết thân với bất kỳ ai, như thể có một duyên ngầm vậy. Sự tự tin và tốt bụng giúp bạn luôn tỏa sáng và tìm được những người bạn thực sự.


----------

